

Your Arm as Remote Control - pwingo
http://kntc.stevenxing.com/

======
zachrose
Reminds me of this piece by John Pavlus:

"The assumption driving these kinds of design speculations is that if you
embed the interface–the control surface for a technology–into our own bodily
envelope, that interface will ‘disappear’: the technology will cease to be a
separate ‘thing’ and simply become part of that envelope. The trouble is that
unlike technology, your body isn’t something you ‘interface’ with in the first
place. You’re not a little homunculus ‘in’ your body, ‘driving’ it around,
looking out Terminator-style ‘through’ your eyes. Your body isn’t a tool for
delivering your experience: it is your experience. Merging the body with a
technological control surface doesn’t magically transform the act of
manipulating that surface into bodily experience. I’m not a cyborg (yet) so I
can’t be sure, but I suspect the effect is more the opposite: alienating you
from the direct bodily experiences you already have by turning them into
technological interfaces to be manipulated."

[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/514136/your-body-
does-n...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/514136/your-body-does-not-
want-to-be-an-interface/)

------
auctiontheory
Theramin players do it without becoming the Borg. Just sayin'

